# LeBron/Wade/Bosh pics?



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can we get Bron/Wade pics in a heat uniform? Or just bron pics in aheat uni..waa post it on FB ...Looks like we have more new threads since the LeBron annoucnemtn than we did this whoel last regular season..Tks for the help


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

here you go Mr. Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Niiiiiice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember when I 1st saw that pic. I thought it was awesome, but absolutely no way that would happen.

And here we are.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Is Bosh wearing 00? why the hell would he do that? i saw it on nbastore.com


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> I remember when I 1st saw that pic. I thought it was awesome, but absolutely no way that would happen.
> 
> And here we are.


that negative view...paid off. yeahhh buddy! Reverse psych FTW!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Is Bosh wearing 00? why the hell would he do that? i saw it on nbastore.com


nah they ain't sort that **** out yet... the Heat's gear site still has jersey's with ? on em.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah he's wearing #1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah he's wearing #1


He is? Why not 4?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought Simone posted it on the other thread he'll be #1 but thought it was u? Il have to look for it where I thought it said that??


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

who the **** is Simone?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Someone* lol typed that in my iphone and it corrects it as simone sometiems for somer eason (b/c i've mistyped it so many times it thinks Simone is right lol)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably chose 1 for the "1-3-6" effect. Should have gone for 9 in my opinion.

Dorell will take 7 or 9, I believe, if he's back. Poor Wright and Chalmers, having their numbers immediately stolen.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I gotta buy a new jersey cause of that ****. At least it seems like Mario is still here :woot:


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

They aren't in Heat uniforms but I thought this pic was cool, from espn:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You were right , DW. Bosh will wear #1.



> Talk about a “Hot Market.” Better yet, a “Heat Market.”
> 
> Printing machines were working overtime overnight to ready name and number Heat T-shirts for sale today. *LeBron James No. 6, Dwyane Wade No. 3 and Chris Bosh No. 1 Tees are available.*
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CB1 doesn't have a nice ring to it. I would of preferred him keep 4 but I guess James and Bosh are changing it as a symbol of starting a new skin.

As in LB23 is CLE and CB4 is TO.

So now, 136 is MIA


----------

